# Members Ss Dvd



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

was having a little think in the uk there is a lack of ss hunting dvd's and with all the members on hear that hunt why not do a mash up ??
get all our filming done and if any one is willing to do this send them the footage and put it all together to make a members hunting dvd i am prety rubish at puting owt like this together i am will film my squirrel hunts with my dogs and ss it just an idea if more are up for it i am 100% in


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Great idea !


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

_lets hope other people think so not just a hunting film have target shooting what ever how to use a ss types of amo_


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Sounds like a great idea my mate andy , (funk3ymunky) may be able to put it all together for us ,, ill ask him


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

nice one lets hope this takes off


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

i like the idea too.


----------



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

i think it would be grate to have a few members on a ss dvd there are no good ones that i no of


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

All for it!


----------

